# How to: Using an usb connected scanner from a multifunctional samsung printer



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 25, 2019)

After plugging your printer to my computer, the command I usually use to scan is as follows, yours may be different:

```
sudo scanimage -d  'YOURDEVICEADDRESS' --mode Color --resolution 150 --progress --verbose > image.pnm
```

-d is the device address
--mode is if it is in color or not
--resolution of the scanning. 75 is for computer display only, 150 is average, 300 is for photo editing, 600 is usually not used.
--progress shows you the scanning progress in %
--verbose gives you details about the scanning process
.pnm is the default output format, but can be other formats as well.

To get the device adress for usage with -d:

```
scanimage -L
```

If you an issue about the scanner not being ready, restart the printer (or your computer).

The initial steps for networking scanning are the following, but it is missing other steps required. Probably it is necessary to also change some firewall setting or you will get "not a jpeg file".

Open with a text editor of your choice in admin mode /usr/local/etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf. Near the end of the file find this:
#Samsung C460 Series

```
usb 0x04e8 0x3468
```

Add there, save and close:

```
#tcp THEPRINTERIPADRESS
```

At the samsung printer, you can set its static IP address using the printer display and keyboard itself.


----------

